

Presentation from Scala Enthusiasts talk on foursquare's use of scala and lift - alanl
http://docs.google.com/present/view?id=0ATHAG0M-0vxXZGNicHozY2tfMjVjemNuczJjMg&hl=en
Interestingly he strongly recommends postgreSql over Mysql when using lift
======
spooner
I really like lift webframework with scala, and I have used it on a couple of
small websites for my department in work.

I haven't seen any problems with mysql, but then again the stuff I was doing
was very simple.

